# Unroot Samsung Fanscinate



## Rheinhard (Oct 21, 2011)

I rooted my phone a few weeks ago and enjoyed it, but I am planning on purchasing a newer model. I used Odin to root, but when I tried to get the system restore files from Odin, they were non-existant. This may seem like a simple fix, but I can't figure it out. I would appreciate any help. Thank you :grin3:


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

panic room is reserved for bricks, etc. moved to fascinate forum where you'll probably get a quicker answer. :androidwink:


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Odin this - http://www.multiupload.com/9I7ZBQJF0R

If you're coming from an MTD rom, be sure to find an Atlas 2.2 for repartitioning. Otherwise, you should be fine just using odin with that package. PDA, not phone, etc.

Got it from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178544

A little drunk, so be sure to double-check everything.


----------



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, just Odin the stock EDO5 with the atlas 2.2 (odin should automatically check re-partition for you, but make sure it is before you flash) note: you can load both the atlas and EDO5 package in odin at the same time, and flash.. poof stock phone


----------

